# MAXXIS Holy Rollers... 2.4's or 2.2's????



## Urb-dirt (Apr 26, 2012)

I just bought a set of MAXXIS Holy Rollers and I went with a 2.4 in front and 2.2 in the rear. I mostly ride Freeride/Street/DJ and a little DH. Should I send back the smaller 2.2 and swap it for the larger 2.4 in the rear instead to help beef it up a bit? How will the smaller tire effect the handling? Will I be limited at all with the smaller rear tire for my type of riding? I'll be putting them on a set of 2012 Transition Revolution 32mm wheels if that helps at all. Can anyone lend some advice? Thanks! :thumbsup:


----------



## Urb-dirt (Apr 26, 2012)

bump!!


----------



## cmc4130 (Jan 30, 2008)

Urb-dirt said:


> I just bought a set of MAXXIS Holy Rollers and I went with a 2.4 in front and 2.2 in the rear. I mostly ride Freeride/Street/DJ and a little DH. Should I send back the smaller 2.2 and swap it for the larger 2.4 in the rear instead to help beef it up a bit? How will the smaller tire effect the handling? Will I be limited at all with the smaller rear tire for my type of riding? I'll be putting them on a set of 2012 Transition Revolution 32mm wheels if that helps at all. Can anyone lend some advice? Thanks! :thumbsup:


The fat front tire and slimmer rear tire is a common setup... but it's also common for people to run matching tires. It's just a personal preference issue.

Sometimes people run a slimmer tire in the back because of frame clearance. A slightly smaller diameter tire will also accelerate quicker and generally is faster (that's why road bikes have extremely narrow tires). A larger tire will absorb more impact and also provides more traction because when you run lower pressure there's more contact area when the fatter tire smooshes out a little more.


----------



## Urb-dirt (Apr 26, 2012)

I kind of figured that. I just didn't know if the added weight would be worth the difference in handling?


----------



## yules (Jul 7, 2006)

the 2.2 will give you less cushion and will be more prone to flats.
If you are hard on your rear wheel, go with 2.4 both rear and front.


----------



## wantabullit (Apr 23, 2010)

This is totally personal pref, but for mine I run the 2.4 in the front and a Serfas Drifter in the rear which is smaller, and pretty much a slick tire with some inverted knobs I guess you would call them. So thats another thing to consider is some sort of slick or semi-slick. I like that when I really rail through corners, the back end will drift out a little, very fun. For what you are doing though, I think your setup sounds very good. One other note, the 2.4 will slightly hike up the rear end of the bike.


----------



## Bonsai-CP (Nov 15, 2011)

Urb-dirt said:


> I just bought a set of MAXXIS Holy Rollers and I went with a 2.4 in front and 2.2 in the rear. I mostly ride Freeride/Street/DJ and a little DH. Should I send back the smaller 2.2 and swap it for the larger 2.4 in the rear instead to help beef it up a bit? How will the smaller tire effect the handling? Will I be limited at all with the smaller rear tire for my type of riding? I'll be putting them on a set of 2012 Transition Revolution 32mm wheels if that helps at all. Can anyone lend some advice? Thanks! :thumbsup:


As mentioned already, it is common for a larger tire up front and smaller tire in the rear set-up, though this also falls under rider preference. Most of my bikes are set-up that way, but I do have some that are of equal size. I like the beefy 2.4 Holly Rollers in the rear, less chance of a flat or blow out on a hard landing. Plus the landing feels better anyways with a beefy tire in the rear. :thumbsup:


----------



## Urb-dirt (Apr 26, 2012)

I think I'm going with the 2.4 in front and rear. I'm not really worried to much about acceloration on this particular bike. Thanks for the help!!


----------

